# Switching from Victor to Fromm help!



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey everyone I'm trying to do a gradual switch from Victor's hi-pro to Fromm LBP. I was planning to do 3/3/3 days of 25/50/75% of the new food, but here is where I'm scratching my head, the recommended feeding for a 50 pound dog(approximate weight of my baby) of victor is about 2.5 cups, while the recommended for Fromm is 3.75 cups. I'm trying to balance this with the fact that I have a private lesson next week at Big Valley Dog Training, and want to keep her food drive fairly high as she tends to lose it when eating the "recommended amount" of food on the bag. Also my mother told me that a lot of times manufacturers say to feed more than is necessary to sell more bags of food. She is 5 months old. HAAAAAALP. :grin2:

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

first I'd ask why are you switching? is she not doing well on Victor? 
also, you may need to switch more slowly than that, depending on the dog. the amount on the bag is merely a starting point. once you have her switched, check her body condition every 7-10 days to evaluate if you need to raise or lower the amount. Some dogs need much less than it says on the bag and others will need more. Not all foods are digested the same by a dog. Each one will have an individual reaction to each food.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Your 3/3/3 switch over seems a little to aggressive. I would do a full week. I have never had trouble switching over, I think its because I drag it out. I would take 4 weeks to go to 100% new food. 25% increase every week. 

On the day you have a lesson, under feed her keeping the ratio where it should be, just give half. One day won't make a difference.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Neither of my dogs have a sensitive stomach and I don't do quick switches unless absolutely necessary. Usually a one week switch is what I consider fast, two weeks is what I would use if the dog had a sensitive stomach or I wasn't sure


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah my Judith seems to have a fairly strong gut, so I don't think it will affect her, as far as why I'm switching it is because I want the best for her, and I heard rotating food was a really good idea. I mixed up the last of her food, and think I ended up with about 4 days of each mixture, so I'll feed her that since I'm not wasteful. 

Also my main question was how do I deal with going from a very high calorie kibble like victor that only requires 2.25 cups a day to a lower calorie kibble like Fromm that requires 3.75 cups per day. Should I gradually increase the feeding at each step?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

when people say about switching dog food, they don't mean brands entirely. They mean just different protein sources. However, Victor has multiple proteins in it already if you are feeding the Hi-Pro. 
So instead of switching to Fromm, you would use the Victor formula that is fish based. And then switch to the chicken formula. Then the lamb formula. 

For the larger amount, I would increase it gradually. The 3.75 cups is just a starting point. She might need more than that. Might need less.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

So, mixing the food over 2 weeks or so with two proteins combined won't cause stomach upset? It seems like combining Turkey & Fish together - that in and of itself would be a gastric nightmare for two weeks.

I think I read the same post as the OP a few days ago and just bought my first bag of fish (same maker though). I thought I would spread the conversion over a shorter time too????


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

mixing protein sources won't cause stomach upset.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I think in theory there's value in spreading out your nutritional profiles over the long haul (different manufacturers, ingredients, etc.), but I'd be inclined to wait til he's an adult and done growing, personally. I'm not worried about exposure to multiple proteins in a healthy dog with no food allergies -- that's thought to reduce risk of allergies later. That's actually why I like Fromm's Four Star line (it's a rotation diet). Dr. Wysong was one of the earliest to champion rotation diets, many years ago, and there's probably still some writing by Dr. Wysong floating around online about that. 

In a growing pup, I'd be worried about constantly messing with the ca/ph ratios by jumping from brand to brand in a growing dog -- but others here know far more about puppy growth than I do. 

Also, I think in terms of the amount, you _really _have to pay attention to your dog and not the guidelines. Some young GSDs have crazy fast metabolism and eat MORE than the bag suggests. Others need less. Pay close attention to the dog in front of you, and adjust accordingly (even if it means adjusting up).


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Well, again this is my first dog so I'm learning a lot of stuff on the fly. I picked Victor at first because it was the most affordable, highest rated bang for your buck food. Then after doing a little more research I found that Victor probably isn't best for puppies so at this time my plan is to keep her on the Fromm until she is probably 18 months as companies don't really make different protein sources for puppies, they all generally have 1 large breed puppy, or like Victor an all purpose.

I try to pay very close attention to her, but it is hard for me to judge, I've heard the whole thing about being able to feel her ribs, but not see them but I don't know if you could even see her ribs if they were showing due to her coat. She definitely doesn't look starving but I'm really scratching my head on the whole guestimating her food based on looking at her, and balancing that with a healthy food drive for training. 

Here is a picture of her, she is 22 inches tall at the moment, and not sure on weight as it has been about 4 or 5 weeks or so since she was weighed. Does she look skinny?


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Just an update, Fromm's LBP was HORRIBLE for her. She had only half-firm stool the entire time she was eating it, and developed itching. I'm not sure if she has an allergy to duck which seems to be the main ingredient in fromm or not, but either way I switched her back to Victor.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I had that reaction to a different food and switched to Fromm, but at least you figured it out right away. All dogs are different. Is she doing ok now on the Victor?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Niexist said:


> Just an update, Fromm's LBP was HORRIBLE for her. She had only half-firm stool the entire time she was eating it, and developed itching. I'm not sure if she has an allergy to duck which seems to be the main ingredient in fromm or not, but either way I switched her back to Victor.


From LBP didn't work for my pup either. Which Victor kibble are you feeding?


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

ausdland said:


> From LBP didn't work for my pup either. Which Victor kibble are you feeding?


I am feeding the hi-pro that is 5 star rated on dog food advisor.



LuvShepherds said:


> I had that reaction to a different food and switched to Fromm, but at least you figured it out right away. All dogs are different. Is she doing ok now on the Victor?


Yes she stopped itching, and has much firmer stool back with Victor.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

FYI-Hi Pro minerals are 10% ash, 1.4% calcium and 1% phosphorous. I may feed that kibble or the professional formula after 18 months. My pup has done well on their lamb and rice but I'm transitioning to Annamaet as I'm not comfortable with Victor's high minerals for a pup.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I just use the puppy gold in the pink bag. Pups do fine on that. Not the large breed puppy.


----------

